# Social Life



## renga_lar (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi everyone...
It is exactly a month since I've moved to AD - everything is great, except my social life! I am a single male and am finding it a challenge to meet friends to hang out on the weekend and have couple of beers. All my colleagues at work are married with kids, and most of their weekends are spent at home doing 'family' stuff. 
I've signed up to a few meet-up sites online, but these sits seem inactive and boring. I've also checked out some clubs / bars around AD on my own, which did not help much - lets just say that the friends I made were the ones that wanted a 'fee'!
So am hoping for someone here to suggest a few non-pretentious spots in AD where its easy to mingle and make friends. 
Cheers


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Hi

Just hang in there ill be there in August and we can find places ill be in the same boat although I'm female but more like a tomboy lol


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

renga_lar said:


> Hi everyone...
> It is exactly a month since I've moved to AD - everything is great, except my social life! I am a single male and am finding it a challenge to meet friends to hang out on the weekend and have couple of beers. All my colleagues at work are married with kids, and most of their weekends are spent at home doing 'family' stuff.
> I've signed up to a few meet-up sites online, but these sits seem inactive and boring. I've also checked out some clubs / bars around AD on my own, which did not help much - lets just say that the friends I made were the ones that wanted a 'fee'!
> So am hoping for someone here to suggest a few non-pretentious spots in AD where its easy to mingle and make friends.
> Cheers


Hi

I guess it depends what you like. What are your hobbies? What do you like doing?
The meetuo cocktail club us quite active, maybe try that?

GG


----------



## renga_lar (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks - Koddy28, let me know when you arrive and we can plan to explore the city and beyond

GG - will try the cocktail club. cheers


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Ill try anything once look forward to meeting u


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

It's almost an obvious suggestion (sorry) but try to get involved with something. If you're into sports there are loads of clubs - even gyms as most people tend to go at similar times most days. Time Out and to a lesser extent AD Week have activities that are going on around the city - some regular and some on a more occasional basis.


----------

